# CT - take your dogs out to the ballgame!



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

_Mark your calendars!_ 

Labs4Rescue is proud and excited to be a part of the *New Haven** County Cutters Dog Days event on Wednesday, June 20th at the Yale field in West Haven , CT. The game starts at 7:05 pm ; gates open at 6:00pm . *_Bring your dog(s) to the game!_ 

Tickets are only $8 per person, $3 per dog. Tickets may be purchased through the L4R website via PayPal, or by printing out an order form (click here for Excel format or here for Acrobat format) and sending the form with a check to the PO Box. Dog admission may also be paid at the gate. *Proceeds* from tickets sold by L4R and the dog admission fee will *benefit Labs4Rescue.* 

Here's the link to the flyer: http://labs4rescue.com/20070620dogdays.pdf 

Please print and post the flyer at work, around town, or other convenient common areas.

There will be a _pre-game doggie parade_, _between-innings doggie events_ such as _musical "sit"_ and a _talent show_ of unique doggie tricks, as well as a doggie concession stand. _L4R_ will have a _table in the concourse_, selling t-shirts and other items as well as a _raffle_ for a doggie goodie basket. 

*Most importantly*, you are encouraged to bring foster dogs for their usual “advertising,” but we will also be *featuring select foster dogs and their “story” on the field between-innings.*

There will be a bathroom and watering station for the dogs, but please bring your own "doggie bag" for clean-up purposes. *Proof of rabies vaccination is required.* _Vaccination records_ _will be checked_ at the gate by L4R volunteers. A_ll dogs_* must*_ be leashed_.

Email [email protected] for questions. _Volunteers are needed_ to man the table in the concourse. If you are interested in volunteering, please email co-coordinators Marianne at [email protected] or Heather at [email protected].

Thank you, and see you at the game!
Marianne Hird & Heather Studley


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... how cool!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love these kind of events..... Houdini is going to the Cardinals game Sunday


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what a wonderful idea!!

I was so excited to bring Shamus, then I realized it's the same night as graduation at the school I work at, so I will be there. But, darn! I would have loved to have gone... 

Will there be a next one??


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe they only do this once a summer. 

and, how cool that a pro team would do this too. i can't imagine they'd do this in Boston or New York.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> I believe they only do this once a summer.
> 
> and, how cool that a pro team would do this too. i can't imagine they'd do this in Boston or New York.


I think it's just fabulous!! I told a bunch of my co-workers , some who own goldens and some who own labs. They sounded interested so hopefully some will come. 

I just can't miss graduation, I'm a school counselor and I really want to see my kids walk across that stage!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> I believe they only do this once a summer.
> 
> and, how cool that a pro team would do this too. i can't imagine they'd do this in Boston or New York.


It's a pretty nice setup..they have an outdoor patio section where you go with the dogs and have all the food and drinks you can eat.....


----------

